# Current USA Eflux pumps?



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

It's rather hard to find reviews about eflux pumps out there so I was wondering if any of you has experience with these pumps.

They are made by Current USA

The model I was looking at is the 1900, this one : https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/fish/...umps/current-usa-eflux-dc-flow-pump-1900.html

The main things I want to know more about is reliability and noise level.

I currently have a eheim compact 5000 which is a good pump but I want more flow. The issue is my return chamber is exactly 4" wide so most pump I see that are more powerful than my eheim are too wide, except this eflux one is perfect in size at 3.5"

Let me know!

Or if you have alternative pumps to suggest that can do 1800gph or more let me know.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

harveysburger said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's rather hard to find reviews about eflux pumps out there so I was wondering if any of you has experience with these pumps.
> 
> ...


I have a couple actually. They work really well, and overall are great for the price point. The housing feels a little cheap to the touch, but the guts of the unit are great, and I assume the cheaper feel is how they kept the cost down.

The rubber stand offs they use do a great job of dampening vibration and any potential carry-through. I run both around 75% (I have a 1900 and 3400) and neither of them are loud by any standard. I'd say they are certainly on the quieter end of the spectrum.

If you get a loop controller you can also (at some point, I don't think the app is out yet) control it from your smartphone.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, the low noise level is really key, the eheim compact 5000 have today is considered a quiet pump but it's still the noisiest thing going on in my setup so I don't want too much worse than that  

So I see the 1900 pump is 3.5" wide, does that include the rubber foot thing? If not, how wide is it in total?


----------

